
Michael Crichton: “Why Speculate?” & The Murray Gell-Mann Amnesia Effect (2002) - emptybits
http://geer.tinho.net/crichton.why.speculate.txt
======
secondbreakfast
One of my favorite talks ever, up there with Munger's "psychology of human
misjudgment"

Disagree with the conclusion (that climate change isn't worth worrying about)

But models aren't science

